# Anybody applied under subclass 190



## s.gaurav (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm looking for people who have applied for immigration under subclass 190.
So people of similar goals can discuss the process and make a network.

Please let me know.

Thanks and Regards,
Gaurav


----------



## vicki2012 (Dec 10, 2012)

s.gaurav said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking for people who have applied for immigration under subclass 190.
> So people of similar goals can discuss the process and make a network.
> ...


Hi Gaurav,

Just going through the old link and I'm interested in visa 190. I have submitted EOI and got assessed at 65 points. No invitation letter so far. How are you going with this visa?


----------



## Shahida (Jan 8, 2013)

I am planning immigration and considering a sub class 190... 
hv few concerns who cud help me with it plz?



vicki2012 said:


> Hi Gaurav,
> 
> Just going through the old link and I'm interested in visa 190. I have submitted EOI and got assessed at 65 points. No invitation letter so far. How are you going with this visa?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi All -

I'd be happy to help with any subclass 190 questions. As this is the state/territory sponsored version of the skilled visa, once you have your state sponsorship approved, an invitation should arrive fairly quickly unless you are put on a state "waiting list" where the sponsorship is approved but they don't have a current need for your occupation but anticipate a need in the future.

Questions welcome!

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Shahida (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply mark... 
Can you please assess my case?. 
I am turning 29 this year, i have done 2 years bachelors in commerce from 
recognized college. I got accounting job in the year 2008 in a travel agency where i worked for around 3 years and then moved to Dubai head office as a senior level operations manager where i monitor and do handle part of the accounting job as well as reporting to high management... 
soon to appear for Ielts test on feb 14th. 
i m stranded where to start from and what occupation is right for me?.. 
i m a bit concerned of not getting positive assessments against my qualifications which may not match with their core courses as i can see 2 courses not studied.

if this is not the right occupation then i guess i can show my other managerial experience as an Operations Manager managing a travel agency.

Hope to hear from u on that.



MarkNortham said:


> Hi All -
> 
> I'd be happy to help with any subclass 190 questions. As this is the state/territory sponsored version of the skilled visa, once you have your state sponsorship approved, an invitation should arrive fairly quickly unless you are put on a state "waiting list" where the sponsorship is approved but they don't have a current need for your occupation but anticipate a need in the future.
> 
> ...


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Shahida -

If you'll send your resume/CV to me at [email protected] and mention we communicated on Australia Forum, I can have a look.

Thanks,

Mark Northam


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi ALL

I am also hope to apply NSW sponsorship under Software engineer(261313) category . My total point is 55. Sponsorship will give other 5 marks. BUT I HAVE ONLY 6 for IELTS. 

I KNOW THEIR WEBSITE IS SAYING I CAN APPLY sponsorship with IELTS 6.
*IT DOESN'T MEAN i am getting Sponsorship*.

i know that i can apply with these IETLS result.

1. what is the POSSIBILITY of getting nomination from NSW with this IELTS 6 result ?

2. will they give extra consideration for people who have higher IELTS ? 

pls help me.. i so appreciate your comments on this..

thanks,
rgds,
Sanje


----------



## stephanie.pomroy (Jan 13, 2013)

I would love info about this too! On the immi site the indepandant 189 and the 190 seems the same only that the procesing times for the 190 is quicker. Were looking at Perth (butler) x

<3 Wanting A New Life In Butler, Perth!! <3


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Sanje -

Most skilled applicants are selected based on their points test score - more IELTS = more points. But IELTS is not the only way to get more points - more work experience or a higher academic qualification can also result in more points. 

As to being selected for an invitation by a state/territory, it can depend on:

* How many of a particular occupation they are seeking to sponsor
* How many have been sponsored so far (counts reset generally on 1 July at the beginning of the "program year")
* How many people score above you on the points test for your occupation
* Whether you have any particular attributes that they are looking for specifically (ie, experience with a particular software platform, etc) and specially select you for

So, there's no guarantee of being sponsored under either the subclass 189 (independent) or 190 (state/territory sponsored) skilled visa - all you can do is to pass your skills assessment and IELTS, lodge your EOI and state sponsorship application and hope to be chosen - that's the current system, for better or for worse.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

*will give prority who has higher IELTS ?*



MarkNortham said:


> Hi Sanje -
> 
> Most skilled applicants are selected based on their points test score - more IELTS = more points. But IELTS is not the only way to get more points - more work experience or a higher academic qualification can also result in more points.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your feedback MARK . Really appreciated.

i drafted your comments summery and pls verify that.

Ex: _Person A_ : IELTS = 6 each band
_Person B_ : IELTS = 7 each band

Both have same Total Mark . suppose it is 60.

in above case, there is NO ANY PRIORITY for _Person B_ is getting due to HIGHER IELTS mark ?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Sanje -

I wish that it was that simple, but very early on I learned that nothing is that simple with immigration (!)

Regarding the subclass 189 Skilled Independent PR Visa, whether a person got points by IELTS or points by some other means (work experience, education, etc) should not make a difference when DIAC Is choosing people to invite, assuming all else remains the same (same occupation, etc).

Regarding the state/territory sponsor 190 Skilled PR Visa, they have the ability to choose whomever they want based on points and other attributes of your application, so there's no simple answer to your question for that selection process. Points remains the primary selection factor, but they have the ability to look at other aspects too, including IELTS, work experience, education, etc.

Hope this helps!

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

*will give prority who has higher IELTS ?*



MarkNortham said:


> Hi Sanje -
> 
> I wish that it was that simple, but very early on I learned that nothing is that simple with immigration (!)
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark.

Seems like they will consider IELTS too.  
However u make me feel good and thanks again


----------



## alkioni (Nov 19, 2010)

*190*

Hi to all. my name is Alkioni and I need your advice on something. Today I submitted my EOI for 190 nominated visa. I chose south Australia to be my nominated area. so far so good. I submitted the form and now what? I know that I have to apply to south Australia, but how am I going to do that? should I do that by myown or wait the department to sent me the application. what to do? I am confused. 
plus, one question in the form was: 
are you willingbly to live in an area out of a capital city? I answered no, becouse I was afraid that they might force me to live outside of Adelaide. Did I do the right thing? is this a problem for my sponsorship? 
please please please I need your advice.
thank you in advance.


----------



## hemgrg05 (Jul 10, 2011)

What about the diploma of community welfare ? Can the student apply for eoi if it's not in sol through experiences ? can DCWW student apply pr through sponsorship after their tr is expired ? help!!! any suggestion please ..


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Alkioni -

You need to go to the SA Skilled Migration site, look at all of the requirements (some may be different than DIAC requirements, as some states may require additional IELTS, local job offer, etc in order to lodge a sponsorship occupation for certain occupations), and complete your occupation package to SA according to the procedures on that site. It's a separate sponsorship application from your EOI/190. If SA decides to sponsor you, they will cause DIAC to generate an invitation for you to then apply for the 190 visa.

Here's a link to get started:

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled migrants

Good luck with your application!

Best,

Mark Northam



alkioni said:


> Hi to all. my name is Alkioni and I need your advice on something. Today I submitted my EOI for 190 nominated visa. I chose south Australia to be my nominated area. so far so good. I submitted the form and now what? I know that I have to apply to south Australia, but how am I going to do that? should I do that by myown or wait the department to sent me the application. what to do? I am confused.
> plus, one question in the form was:
> are you willingbly to live in an area out of a capital city? I answered no, becouse I was afraid that they might force me to live outside of Adelaide. Did I do the right thing? is this a problem for my sponsorship?
> please please please I need your advice.
> thank you in advance.


----------



## alkioni (Nov 19, 2010)

Dear Mr Northam,
Thank you sooooooooooooo much for your quick answer. Now I can explain many things. Thank you, again and again


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Glad I could help - it's why I got into this business!


----------



## tuandm2013 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello,


I'm having 55points, I'm seeking for 190 by Vic SS, and I'd like to get some comments from you guys.
I'm electrical eng with over 2 yrs relevant work exp, fulfilling eligibility requirements (ielts, age...) for Vic SS. I'm currently doing a PhD in Mel (not finished yet). 
Is there anyone having same circumstance of pursuing vic nomination? And what is the key point to succeed? 
Many thanks?


----------



## khoihai (Oct 9, 2011)

MarkNortham said:


> Glad I could help - it's why I got into this business!


Hi Mark,

I am so impressed with your knowledge, patience and efforts in answering all the questions relating to visa and immigration here in this forum. You must have a passion for helping people out.

I am now so worried about my case and hope you can share with me some of your thoughts.

I just lodged visa application subclass 190. My claimed points are 65, including 10 points for work experiences as I have been working in my nominated occupation as a facilities manager for more than 7 years.

I now read in the forum that the work experience can only counted after the relevant qualification is obtained.

In my case, I got a BA in English in 1995 and a MBA in 2008. I started to work in my nominated occupation in 2005. As a general rule, VETASSESS assess the highest qualification and as such my MBA was taken into account. In the assessment result, they said "more than 3 years of employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for this skill assessment".

I am now very confused if DIAC will consider relevant qualification when they award points for work experiences and if so, which degree of mine will be taken in account. I have looked at all DIAC websites but couldn't find any information regarding the requirements for relevant qualification when awarding points for work experience.

Grateful if you could shred any lights on this.

Much appreciated


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Khoihai -

Thanks for the kind words!

I would need to know more about your case in order to comment on this if you could send me your CV or resume at [email protected] I can have a look and see if I can shed some light on things.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## alkioni (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi again, 
I am in the pleasant situation to declare that I have a case officer and she has allready ask me to go further with our medical exams. Can anyone tell me how much time could she possibly need to finalize our case? after she receives our medical exams ofcourse.
thank you in advance


----------



## comerun (Mar 28, 2013)

Dear Mark, 

I am planning to apply for the EOI visa 190. I already got 55 points and planing to apply for the NSW state sponsorship to get another 5. 

My question is when do I need to apply for the nsw state sponsor? Do I need to lodge my EOI first and then apply for nsw state sponsorship? Or need to wait for the state result and then lodge my EOI? 

How complicated is the process of applying for state sponsorship?

I'd be grateful if you can reply to my questions.


----------



## alkioni (Nov 19, 2010)

comerun said:


> Dear Mark,
> 
> I am planning to apply for the EOI visa 190. I already got 55 points and planing to apply for the NSW state sponsorship to get another 5.
> 
> ...


Dear comerun,
after you submit your EOI, then you will go to the site of the state you are intered in and fulfill their application and submit it. I cant answer the question whether it is difficult or not, it depends from the state and also something that seems difficult to kme might me the easiest thing for you, so good luck with your application, wishing you the best!


----------



## Big Rig (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi hope ok to post on this thread,


Mark I am in need of knowing what qualifications are comparable in Australia, is there somewhere that explains this? 

I'm looking at applying for a 190 as a company transport manager. I am currently doing my standard qualification I own my own haulage business and have 5 years experience in plannin and managing in the transport industry plus I used to be a road policing officer for 10 years

My wife is looking at retraining as an accountant (she currently does our business accounts) will she need to have post qual experience to apply for a visa? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Comerun -

Some states are easier than others, they're all different. You should lodge your EOI first, then apply for state sponsorship, although some states (you should check with the individual states) will allow you to lodge a state sponsorship application without previously having lodged an EOI.

Best to do all the research you can on the state(s) you're interested in - the requirements can be very different from one state to the next, even from one occupation to the next as some states add on extra requirements to some occupations.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi -

Unfortunately there's no simple answer to the question of comparable qualifications - in Australia one of the primary jobs of the skills assessment bodies is to assess the comparability of overseas degrees with Australian degrees - only they can make these determinations. The skills assessment process has 2 major phases - assessing your qualifications (as equivalent to Australian) and assessing your work experience as equivalent to the level of work done in Australia in that same occupation.

Re: does your wife need experience for a skilled visa, the short answer is "probably yes" as generally a skills assessment requires both a minimum amount of work experience (it varies among different organisations) and a minimum qualification - you would need to check out the specific requirements of the skills assessment body indicated for the specific ANZSCO occupation code she intends to apply under.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



Big Rig said:


> Hi hope ok to post on this thread,
> 
> Mark I am in need of knowing what qualifications are comparable in Australia, is there somewhere that explains this?
> 
> ...


----------



## comerun (Mar 28, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Comerun -
> 
> Some states are easier than others, they're all different. You should lodge your EOI first, then apply for state sponsorship, although some states (you should check with the individual states) will allow you to lodge a state sponsorship application without previously having lodged an EOI.
> 
> ...


Many thanks for the reply Mark,


----------



## kirstynjason (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Mark, 
Were at the stage of applying for skills assessment for the 190 visa and wondered if you had some advice? 
My Partners period of paid supervised employment was carried out whilst he was continuously employed under the CIS Scheme. He did move company whilst he was paid this way however he only moved with his supervisor, therefore for the 3 years he had the same supervisor.... Can you see a problem with this? 
Also would you know how I would provide supervisory evidence? or do I simply detail it on the application as I am unsure of how we would get back in touch with him as it was in 2002 - 2005. Sorry for all the questions but I have read quite a few of your threads and you seem very knowledgeable....

Many Thanks Kirsty


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Kirsty -

Thanks for the note - I'd be happy to try and assist, but would need more details - what occupation? what is the "CIS Scheme" (Construction Industry Scheme in the UK maybe?)? What skills assessment authority are you looking to apply to? etc.

Please provide further details and I'll try to help -

Thanks,

Mark Northam



kirstynjason said:


> Hi Mark,
> Were at the stage of applying for skills assessment for the 190 visa and wondered if you had some advice?
> My Partners period of paid supervised employment was carried out whilst he was continuously employed under the CIS Scheme. He did move company whilst he was paid this way however he only moved with his supervisor, therefore for the 3 years he had the same supervisor.... Can you see a problem with this?
> Also would you know how I would provide supervisory evidence? or do I simply detail it on the application as I am unsure of how we would get back in touch with him as it was in 2002 - 2005. Sorry for all the questions but I have read quite a few of your threads and you seem very knowledgeable....
> ...


----------



## kirstynjason (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Mark, thanks for your super quick reply ")) the occupation is Painter & Decorator, you are correct construction industry scheme and the assessing authority would be the TRA. 

Thanks again

Kirsty.


----------



## kirstynjason (Jan 7, 2013)

Hello again "))

Are the TRA quiet responsive to emails or would you recommend giving them a call. Thanks once again Kirsty Xx


----------



## AngerWade (May 16, 2013)

*Next Step after ACS assessment (applying for subclass 190)*

Dear Mark,

First, I am planning to apply for Visa Subclass 190 (under NSW) and I understand that they have reached their quota for this financial year so I am waiting on 1st July 2013 when they re-open the application.

I have completed my IELTS (received a competent result) and ACS skills assessment (received a suitalbe result) on the desired position (Analyst Programmer).

Hoping you can give some advise on the queries below:
1) In the ACS assessment, I have more than 5 years experience in the field I have applied. However, after receiving my assessment, ACS mentioned that I only have more than 3 years of relevant experience. Does this mean that I will only receive 5 points when I apply in DIAC? Or this 2 bodies have different ways of assessing one's experience?

2) While waiting for the State sponsorship's re-opening, is it OK to submit an expression of interest now?

3) Which should come first, applying for a state sponsorship or submitting an expression of interest (EOI)?

4) I can only lodge my EOI once my state sponsorship has been approved?

Thank you in advance.

Sincerely,
AngerWade


MarkNortham said:


> Hi All -
> 
> I'd be happy to help with any subclass 190 questions. As this is the state/territory sponsored version of the skilled visa, once you have your state sponsorship approved, an invitation should arrive fairly quickly unless you are put on a state "waiting list" where the sponsorship is approved but they don't have a current need for your occupation but anticipate a need in the future.
> 
> ...


----------



## AngerWade (May 16, 2013)

*Next Step after ACS assessment (applying for subclass 190)*

Dear Mark,

First, I am planning to apply for Visa Subclass 190 (under NSW) and I understand that they have reached their quota for this financial year so I am waiting on 1st July 2013 when they re-open the application.

I have completed my IELTS (received a competent result) and ACS skills assessment (received a suitalbe result) on the desired position (Analyst Programmer).

Hoping you can give some advise on the queries below:
1) In the ACS assessment, I have more than 5 years experience in the field I have applied. However, after receiving my assessment, ACS mentioned that I only have more than 3 years of relevant experience. Does this mean that I will only receive 5 points when I apply in DIAC? Or this 2 bodies have different ways of assessing one's experience?

2) While waiting for the State sponsorship's re-opening, is it OK to submit an expression of interest now?

3) Which should come first, applying for a state sponsorship or submitting an expression of interest (EOI)?

4) I can only lodge my EOI once my state sponsorship has been approved?

Thank you in advance.

Sincerely,
AngerWade


MarkNortham said:


> Hi All -
> 
> I'd be happy to help with any subclass 190 questions. As this is the state/territory sponsored version of the skilled visa, once you have your state sponsorship approved, an invitation should arrive fairly quickly unless you are put on a state "waiting list" where the sponsorship is approved but they don't have a current need for your occupation but anticipate a need in the future.
> 
> ...


----------



## oorvee (May 15, 2013)

Hey Mark,

You are too good, helping every one. Me too in line.

My case is like this..
Applied for 190 ACT SS
CO got assigned on 4th April.
He asked for additional info like Medi, PCC etc. Gave everything by 2nd May( PCC took long)
Now when I checked with him on status, he said my spouse's medical ok has not come to him. Checked with medical center here in India , they uploaded reports on 20th April'13. My husband has high BP and clinic asked him to under go one more test about creatinine, which came normal.

So it seems medical for my husband has been referred.
Can you pl tell me when shoudl I expect grant. 
Thanks


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi -

No way to tell, wish I could be more helpful. We're seeing medicals taking 7+ weeks (even with no further testing needed, etc) from the date they get uploaded by the Dr/clinic to the date they finally get back to the case officer. It appears there is a big backlog processing these currently.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## oorvee (May 15, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi -
> 
> No way to tell, wish I could be more helpful. We're seeing medicals taking 7+ weeks (even with no further testing needed, etc) from the date they get uploaded by the Dr/clinic to the date they finally get back to the case officer. It appears there is a big backlog processing these currently.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark.
My husband's case has been referred due to high BP. This is being not very serious illness ( eg. TB, HIV etc) , can lower processing time?

Or is it same for all referred cases.
Regards,


----------



## AngerWade (May 16, 2013)

*Applying for 190 Visa*

Dear Mark,

First, I am planning to apply for Visa Subclass 190 (under NSW) and I understand that they have reached their quota for this financial year so I am waiting on 1st July 2013 when they re-open the application.

I have completed my IELTS (received a competent result) and ACS skills assessment (received a suitalbe result) on the desired position (Analyst Programmer).

Hoping you can give some advise on the queries below:
1) In the ACS assessment, I have more than 5 years experience in the field I have applied. However, after receiving my assessment, ACS mentioned that I only have more than 3 years of relevant experience. Does this mean that I will only receive 5 points when I apply in DIAC? Or this 2 bodies have different ways of assessing one's experience?

2) While waiting for the State sponsorship's re-opening, is it OK to submit an expression of interest now?

3) Which should come first, applying for a state sponsorship or submitting an expression of interest (EOI)?

4) I can only lodge my EOI once my state sponsorship has been approved?

Thank you in advance.

Sincerely,
AngerWade


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi AngerWade -

Thanks for the questions. You can and should lodge your EOI before applying for state sponsorship. Re: years of work experience, I would need to see the ACS report in order to address that - in some cases they assess a lower number of years of work experience than you submitted to them because they deem that not all of your work experience or duties at a job were 100% in line with the standard duties per ANZSCO of the occupation code, etc. But could not tell for sure without reviewing your documents.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

HI -

Not sure - there currently appear to be 2 things contributing to the backlog/waiting time - admin backlog, and whatever amount of time it takes to assess the particular condition a person has. High blood pressure is not too serious on the overall scale of things, so I expect your delay may be more due to administrative backlog than any medical issues.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



oorvee said:


> Thanks Mark.
> My husband's case has been referred due to high BP. This is being not very serious illness ( eg. TB, HIV etc) , can lower processing time?
> 
> Or is it same for all referred cases.
> Regards,


----------



## AngerWade (May 16, 2013)

Thanks for the advise Mark.
Appreciate it.


----------



## tamilope (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi All,


Guess you are doing are doing great?

I have been nominated for subclass 190 from ACT. Filling the visa application online, got stuck and need a clarification. 

What should i add in the field where a question was asked about dependants not migrating with the primary applicant?

Looking at the Australia guide, i have been thinking parents, brothers and sisters can be included AS DEPENDANTS.

Though, DEPENDANTS was defined as someone financially dependent(either wholly or substantially) on you.

I also hope it will not have an impact in granting the visa to the applicant if you have more dependants.

Please respond with the best advise.

Tamilope


----------



## oorvee (May 15, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> HI -
> 
> Not sure - there currently appear to be 2 things contributing to the backlog/waiting time - admin backlog, and whatever amount of time it takes to assess the particular condition a person has. High blood pressure is not too serious on the overall scale of things, so I expect your delay may be more due to administrative backlog than any medical issues.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark,
Its been more than 4 weeks. I am hearing that as July is coming, they would increase the pace of processing application. Is that true? This is because new rules will be coming w.e.f. July '13. Can you pl shed some light?
Thanks in advance.

Regards,


----------



## Carlyr87 (May 20, 2013)

*Possible move to OZ*



MarkNortham said:


> Hi All -
> 
> I'd be happy to help with any subclass 190 questions. As this is the state/territory sponsored version of the skilled visa, once you have your state sponsorship approved, an invitation should arrive fairly quickly unless you are put on a state "waiting list" where the sponsorship is approved but they don't have a current need for your occupation but anticipate a need in the future.
> 
> ...


Hey Mark, wonder if you could help...
Me and my partner are looking to make the move to Oz, currently just looking in to all of our options and attended one of the Down Under Live events a few weeks back. 
I have a bachelors degree in Computing Studies - it was quite a broad degree rather than specialised in to one specific area of Computing.
I graduated in 2009 but have no work experience using my qualification (I'm currently a Dispatch Officer for the North East Ambulance Service).
It did cover areas such as Database Programing, Web Programming and general developer Programming but down to personal preference I'm not really looking for a career in any of these paths.
I'm really keen in Health Informatics/Information Analysis, although I know this isn't really covered by The Australian SOL.
We were originally looking in to State Sponsorship, is there any leaway on the state SOL for an occupation (if I can gain 12months + experience in an Information role) or is it more or less conclusive? Is it worth still lodging an EOI?

Any help is much appreciated 
Thanks
Carly


----------



## Ausstart National (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi there Carlyr87,

You might be eligible for one of the Australian skilled professional visas.
You said you major was in Computing Studies. You would probably need a qualification assessment from the ACS in Australia. You would of course have to nominate a skilled occupation for the assessment. Best contact a professional to try and select this.

Also, if you can get a positive skill assessment, get IELTS of at 8 in all four bands of the test, and are between the age of 25 and 32 you should be eligible for a permanent Australian visa, or temporary Australian visa.

Only a preliminary assessment, and without more information on your course can't be more specific.


----------



## Carlyr87 (May 20, 2013)

Thanks for that Ausstart National!
Can I go about getting a qualification asessment without going forward with an official application do you know?
Am I right in thinking the skilled professional visas are kind of on a waiting list until you are needed, and the more points you have the better chances you have of being granted? 
So say if I had my qualification asessed to show I'd be capable of Database Programming for example, could I still go ahead and apply for this as it's on the Australian SOL, even if this isn't my current occupation...obviously I understand it'd be worth more points if I had experience in it. 
I suppose what I'm trying to find out is if I can still find a way around of being eligble for a visa without having an employer sponsorship, just based on what I'm qualified to do, and not actually what my occupation is at the moment - if that makes sense. 

Thanks
Carly


----------



## annikaanand (May 24, 2013)

Hi ,

I am applying for 190 in WA. I have cleared the IELTS, done the skill assessment, filed the EOI and received the invitation to apply within 60 days (which includes the whole medical, PCC thing)

What is the process after this application? I am not getting much clarity on this. Is it a simple receiving of the visa (highly unlikely) or an officer being assigned to review the whole application and determine if I can move or not??


----------



## Tajinder77 (Jul 4, 2013)

*Hi mark*

My name is tajinder my wife has been applied 190 subclass visa for
Nsw offshore. We have allocate the visa officer in may and we have 
Submitted all the docs In 18th of may so can u pls let us know how much
Time will take to grant the visa. I shall be thankful to you.


----------



## kramvi (Apr 11, 2011)

Carlyr87 said:


> Hey Mark, wonder if you could help...
> Me and my partner are looking to make the move to Oz, currently just looking in to all of our options and attended one of the Down Under Live events a few weeks back.
> I have a bachelors degree in Computing Studies - it was quite a broad degree rather than specialised in to one specific area of Computing.
> I graduated in 2009 but have no work experience using my qualification (I'm currently a Dispatch Officer for the North East Ambulance Service).
> ...


I am not clear about this situation either. I am in your shoes too. I have the relevant degrees and qualifications in my field but my recent experience in the field is very little. So I am trying to accumulate about a year's worth of experience in the field so I can apply. But from what I understand from the forum is that just meeting the criteria and getting enough points is no guarantee that you will be accepted. Since they have a quota system they must take the people from the top i.e that have the most points. So someone like me will not get it.

This is what I am assuming. Please comment on it. Thanks so much.


----------

